# Cold temperatures - which performs better...tubes or bands?



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

The leaves are changing color here in NS...and cold weather is on its way...
Which is better for cold weather? Tubes or bands?
I want to do some winter hunting and it can get pretty cold here...were not talking -40° Celcius...but, it can get down as far as -20...-30 with wind chill...but, wind chill shouldn't affect anything, right?
When I ask which is better...I am including not only speed and accuracy, but also how long they will last before breakage.

Anyways...I guess a second part to my question is, how cold is too cold to use a slingshot for hunting?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd recommend plastic. Take the plastic, slide it through the credit card machine at the checkout stand, and take home pre-sliced meat.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

As far as I know, no latex based rubber performs well in cold temps. I notice a huge difference in speed in TBG from 70 deg. F down to around 50 deg. F. I can't speak for tubes, though. I've never used them in cold weather. I imagine anything below freezing will not be good for slingshots.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Natural pure .03 latex tapers. (25 X 20 mm ) Keep the slingshot inside your coat close to body to stay warm prior to shot.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treefork said:


> Natural pure .03 latex tapers. (25 X 20 mm ) Keep the slingshot inside your coat close to body to stay warm prior to shot.





treefork said:


> Natural pure .03 latex tapers. (25 X 20 mm ) Keep the slingshot inside your coat close to body to stay warm prior to shot.


Thanks treefork! I remember seeing a post similar to this one, but I couldn't find it. Someone from Alaska or the Yukon said they hunt with a SS all year round...but, I couldn't remember what they said they were using..tubes or bands...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19627-cold-weather-effects/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28425-cold-weather-shooting-tips/


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treefork said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19627-cold-weather-effects/
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28425-cold-weather-shooting-tips/


Thanks for finding it for me...the top link was it...and Bill Hayes said he sells SSs to people in Alaska...he didnt say they shot all year round...but, info in that post helps a lot


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Whatever you use, I find a warm pocket with two back-ups work best...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, shit...I didn't notice you were from NS...a triple-down parka with warm pockets, & two back-ups MIGHT work in that case...otherwise, I'd say we're all still waiting on that material to be invented


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Oh, ****...I didn't notice you were from NS...a triple-down parka with warm pockets, & two back-ups MIGHT work in that case...otherwise, I'd say we're all still waiting on that material to be invented


Lol...figures :/


----------

